#        01.07.2019 .

## tatyana 7

,  !
       , ,    ,   01.07.2019 .     ,     ,              , , .. ,            .   ,          01.07.2019 .,               .     ,     ?           .

   :         ()             .             ,     ,     .       .      -   100 000 .     ?

 : 03-01-15/75371  19.10.2018; 03-01-15/63182  05.09.2018; 03-01-15/56554  10.08.2018  .

.

----------


## .

> ,          01.07.2019 .,               .


    .    




> ,     ?


   ? 




> ,


   .

----------


## tatyana 7

> .    
> 
>    ? 
> 
>    .


     -     .

        .      -   100 000 .?

----------


## labaluzska

> -     .


 54     



> , , .. ,

----------


## .

> -     .


     ?

----------


## TanyaTamb

!  ,      .

,           ,      .  ?

----------


## .

> .  ?


               ,   ,               ?
 ,  -     .     .   -

----------


## tatyana 7

> ,   ,               ?
>  ,  -     .     .   -


           ,  ,    .              54-     .  ,    54-  ,           .   ?

----------


## labaluzska

> 54-     .  ,    54-  ,           .   ?


,      .    54          .

----------


## .

> ,    54-  ,           .   ?


       .      ? 




> 54          .


  .
 ,      ,    ,          . , -,       ,     ,   ,       
       /   ,   ,     , ?      ,   1  2019

----------


## OLGALG

*tatyana 7*,   -    .           .
         .            .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -     .
> 
>         .      -   100 000 .?


   -        ?
     -  ,    ,  ,    .
    -   ,       -            .

----------


## tv06



----------


## -

))) - ,      /    "" (  ).       ,    . - ?     .   ,   ,   -,     " ".   .

----------

> -  , ...
>     -   ,


,    .

----------


## .

> - ,      /    ""

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


.   -    ,      .

----------

> .   -    ,      .


        ?   (  )  ,       ,  ,   ,     " ".

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     " ".


   .
 ,            - .,   , ,  -. 





> ,       ,  ,   ,     " ".


 , ,     ?    ?

----------

> .


 ?      -      ""  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -      ""


        ?

----------


## Univers

> ?


,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   .


  ,  , ,       .
 ,    .,      " "?

----------

> ,  , ,       .


.   ,       " "?


> ,    .,      " "?


 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    ?

----------

> ?


 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.
  ,   ,   - .
         ,  -    .

----------

> ,   ,   - .


  ,     ,    .

----------


## tatyana 7

,  !
     .  01  2019 .      :
-   () ( , ... );
-   ();
    ,         ,         .       03-03-06/1/10344  18.02.2019 . 
                 ?

----------


## wallon

> ,         ,         .       03-03-06/1/10344  18.02.2019 .


         ?       - ..         ;    ()         ,    .

----------


## Olya09

*tatyana 7*,      .  01.07.19       ( )     QR     .      .

----------


## -

*tatyana 7*,  ,   ,  ,     "" (        ,  ,  - ).
:
-     ,    ,      .
-       ,      ,      252       ,     .
.,        ,     (,    -),         .          ,      : 
-      ..
-   ,     ,       (   16.08.2017 N 03-01-15/52653)
-      ,     .      (. 1.1, . 1 . 4.7  N 54-,    .   26.04.2011 N 17-15/041152).

----------

, ..              ?  -   ?

----------


## wallon

,          ?   ,     ?

----------


## Univers

> , ..              ?  -   ?


,  ,    ,  .         ,                       ,      .       , ,      ,   ,          .   :  ,  ,         ,        .

----------

> ,  ,    ,  .         ,                       ,      .       , ,      ,   ,          .   :  ,  ,         ,        .


!      ,     - ...

----------


## Vilza

.     .           .       .    "        "  03.07.2018 N 192-, . "" . 15 . 1     01.07.2019,  : 
)   6.1  6.2  :
"6.1.      ,        ()        ()     ,   ,    1  ,    :
1)   () ( , , ,  ( )  );
2)     ();
3)      (    );
4)   ( );
5)     (    ) ( ).

             ,          ,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.





> ,      ?


       ?

----------


## tv06

> 



      ?  ? 

 -     (((((

----------

[QUOTE=wallon;55056558]         ?       - ..         ;    ()         ,    .[/QU

       09.04.2018.  -7-20/207@.         01.07.2019.       03.07.2018.  192-

----------


## Univers

: 6.1.      ,  *      ()  *      ()     ,   ,    1  ,    :
1)   () ( , , ,  ( )  );
2)     ();
3)      (    );
4)   ( );
5)     (    ) ( ).

----------


## Sam911

!
              ?
  ,        ( )      ,    ..
      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


       ?

----------


## Sam911

.   ,      ,    ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


     .

----------


## -

.            (     01.07.2019 ). -   ))).    .    . :


-   (, , , ).     ,        ,      ,    QR-.
-   () ( , ... );
-   ();
-      -    ;
-  ;
-     -    .



**     09.04.2018.  -7-20/207@.         01.07.2019.       03.07.2018.  192-

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . :
> 
> ...


      ,             ,  ,       , ,  ,            ?

----------


## olga-osina

> 


,       ,     ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

,            ?      -  ,  ,    ,    .

----------


## -

,      : " 1 ".  ? .

----------


## OLGALG

> (     01.07.2019 ).


           (     ,     -       )         .
        -   .   12      ( 10 ) -      .
             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ( 10 ) -      .


  ,       -     ,            ,    .      -        .
     ,   .  ,    ,    ,   .

----------

+

----------


## Vilza

> ,       -     ,            ,    .


  ,           ,    .       .   .,        ,               ,    .    , ..    .   .      .

----------


## olga-osina

> 


    ,     . ?

----------


## topalov

,     ,     ,      .
        . -  -  ...   -2    ,      ...

----------


## olga-osina

> .


  ...
     ,      ,    .             ?

----------


## topalov

> ,    .


   :      .    )))

----------


## .

> ,    .       .


    .    ,   ,   .  , .         ,      -

----------

! ,          .  :  01.07.2019    .   ,       ,        (   -   ).    (   ):   ,  ,  ,   . ,   .  ,           .    .   ,     . ,         . ,            (        ,         .  -  . ).         .       :    ,    . ,      .     :     .      ,               (   . ),   -       ,     .     ,      . .       ?

----------


## topalov

,    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :     .


     ,    ,        ,         ?    .

----------


## AnnyOne

, , ,              ,          (      -).   ,           ,          ,         ,       (   16.08.2017  03-01-15/52653,  06.05.2015  03-11-06/2/26028):

     ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
, ...   ,   .

   -  ,   .

----------


## Victoria_bk

!

, ,      ,           - ? 
         ( ),         - ?

----------


## gorchiha

,       ,     -  ,  .  ,   ,    .     , ?

----------

,   ,  , , .)
   ?



> ,  ,  :   () ( , , ,  ( )  )      ().
> **        . (    5  2019 . N 03-01-15/58816)


           ?  ?   ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------

,  ,   -


> 


.   ?

----------

> ,


 ?   .

----------


## .

**,      .  -   
    ,    , ,   .

----------

*.*, !

----------

> ?       - ..         ;    ()         ,    .


 ,     ,    ,      .
      ,      ,      252       ,     .

----------

> ,      ,      252       ,     .


 .       ,    ,  ,    ,   .

----------

,      ,   ?

----------


## .

,  .  ,

----------


## -36

?         ?

----------

> ?


 ,       -   ?

----------


## olga-osina

> ?


?

----------

